# Potted HC



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

We still have a few pots left of HC if anyone is looking for it. 

Dane


----------



## greytdobe (May 25, 2007)

Rift2Reef said:


> We still have a few pots left of HC if anyone is looking for it.


Just to give this an unbiased plug....

Folks, the one I bought saturday on the driftwood is GORGEOUS! I hope everyone had a great time yesterday at the demo yesterday.

I was so disappointed that I had to miss it b/c of a dog club meeting.

Next time....

dina


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I also missed the meeting on Sunday. I did get a chance to go by today and see the 60-P that Jeff setup. I've never seen an ADA tank in person. All I could say is these are beautiful, quality pieces of art. They look so much bigger than they are! 

I also talked to Dane for quite a while. It's a great little shop! Oh, I picked up 2 pots of HC too.

Brian


----------

